# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  پیدا کردن Port یک دستگاه در شبکه؟

## sali2010

چگونه می توان Port یک دستگاه را در شبکه پیدا کرد ؟
مثلا: 85.11.11.201:4069
این شماره Port رو چطوری میشه پیدا کرد؟ کجا برم که نوشته باشه؟
ممنون

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام .
دوست عزیز پورت ها همین جوری الکی مورد استفاده قرار نمیگیرند و معمولا پشت هر پورت یک برنامه ی کاربردی قرار گرفته است ، واین پورت ها شماره مخصوصی دارند ! از شماره 1024 به بعد معمولا توسط خود کاربران مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد و اکثرا برنامه نویس ها از ان استفاده میکنند !!! میتونی از سیستم خود اسکن بگیرد تا ببیند چه پورت ها باز هستند ، این پورت از نوع UDP است که برنامه ی Minger Email Address Verification Protocol پشت ان کار میکنند !!!
دستور netstat را تو CMD تایپ کنید تا لیست کامل از فعالیت کارت شبکه شما و ارتباط ان ذا نمایش دهید !!! البته نرم افزارهای زیادی وحود دارد برای نمایش پورت ها .

----------


## sali2010

> با سلام .
> دوست عزیز پورت ها همین جوری الکی مورد استفاده قرار نمیگیرند و معمولا پشت هر پورت یک برنامه ی کاربردی قرار گرفته است ، واین پورت ها شماره مخصوصی دارند ! از شماره 1024 به بعد معمولا توسط خود کاربران مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد و اکثرا برنامه نویس ها از ان استفاده میکنند !!! میتونی از سیستم خود اسکن بگیرد تا ببیند چه پورت ها باز هستند ، این پورت از نوع UDP است که برنامه ی Minger Email Address Verification Protocol پشت ان کار میکنند !!!
> دستور netstat را تو CMD تایپ کنید تا لیست کامل از فعالیت کارت شبکه شما و ارتباط ان ذا نمایش دهید !!! البته نرم افزارهای زیادی وحود دارد برای نمایش پورت ها .



اصل قضیه این است که من میخواهم از راه دور به یک سرور که ویندوز 2003 بر روی آن نصب است Remote desktop کنم و یکی در راهنمایی خود به من گفت با همان remote معمولی به آن وصل شو مثلا:85.11.11.201:4069
اگر به IP ما 10 دستگاه وصل شده باشند چگونه بگویم منظورم Server است؟

----------


## hjran abdpor

البته بستگی به نوع دسترسی شما داره اگه میخواید فقط دسترسی Command داشته باشید میتونید از Telnet و SSH استفاده کنید که باید مهارت کافی برای کار کردن با سرور را داشته باشید ، ولی اگه می خواید با UI سیستم در ارتباط باشید همون Remote  بهترین وساده ترین راه است و سرعت شما یکم کاسته می شود!!!
صدرصد سستم شما هم IP Valid داره ، پس فقط به اینترنت وصل شدید و IP سرور را وارد کنید ، البته باید دو طرفه برنامه Remote Desktop را فعال کنید .

سوال اخرت را متوجه نشدم بیشتر توضیح بده ؟؟؟

----------


## sali2010

> البته بستگی به نوع دسترسی شما داره اگه میخواید فقط دسترسی Command داشته باشید میتونید از Telnet و SSH استفاده کنید که باید مهارت کافی برای کار کردن با سرور را داشته باشید ، ولی اگه می خواید با UI سیستم در ارتباط باشید همون Remote  بهترین وساده ترین راه است و سرعت شما یکم کاسته می شود!!!
> صدرصد سستم شما هم IP Valid داره ، پس فقط به اینترنت وصل شدید و IP سرور را وارد کنید ، البته باید دو طرفه برنامه Remote Desktop را فعال کنید .
> 
> سوال اخرت را متوجه نشدم بیشتر توضیح بده ؟؟؟


ممنون از پاسخی که دادید، سوال آخر من مهمترین قسمت سوالمه، منظورم اینه که من یک شبکه با 10 تا کامپیوتر دارم و همه ی آن ها از مودم ADSL که به سوئیچ ما وصل شده است اینترنت میگیرند، حالا سرور ما یکی از این 10 کامپیوتر هستش، وقتی من این IP را می زنم تازه رسیدم به مودم، چون 85.11.11.201 برای مودم می شود (در فضای اینترنت)، و خود این 10 کامپیوتر دوباره در شبکه برای خود IP دارند.
منظور من این است که مثلا باید اینطوری بنویسم؟ : 85.11.11.201:192.168.1.3:4069
امیدوارم منظورم را درست رسانده باشم
ممنون

----------


## hjran abdpor

سلام.
دوست عزیز اون Modem-ADSL است که در کار اصلیش اشتراک اینترنت است !!  شما هم باید تو شبکتون یک رنج IP غیرمعتبر استفاده کنید ، اون IP مودم شما هم توسط سرویس NAT تبدیل به یک IP Valid می شود ، در ضمن این را هم بگم بستگی به خودتون داره که کدام سیستم به عنوان سرور قرار گیرد ، معمولا اگه بخواید *** داشته باشید و دسترسی به اینترنت را محدود کنید یک کامپیوتر را به عنوان سرور در نظر بگیرد !!!
شما هم برای پینگ کردن لازم نیست اونجوری دستور بنویسید !!!! فقط IP رابنویسید بدون پورت .

من اخرش نفهیمدم شما میخاید چه کار کنید.

----------


## khosroanjam

پورت 4069 شما  روی مودم اینترنتتون Forward  کردید اصلا چرا 4069 ؟

من فکرکنم یکی از کارهایی که شما باید انجام بدی این که بری توی مودم  ADSL ت  و اگه IP ی SERVER  ت 192.168.1.3 هست اونو روی IP Valid ت که 88.11.11.201  روی پورت 4069  Forward کنی بعد دیگه نیاز نیست ادرس IP اونجوری بنویسی شما 88.11.11.201 رو میزنی مودمت میاد عملیات NAT رو انجام میده 

بعد فکرکنم این شکلی که شما اینترنت به یوزرات داری میدی اصلا حرفه ای نباشه اینترنت رو بیار پشت مودمت از اونجا به یوزرات دسترسی بده میتونی از  ISA استفاده کنی ولی به یک سرور قوی نیاز داری اون موقع

----------


## sali2010

> پورت 4069 شما  روی مودم اینترنتتون Forward  کردید اصلا چرا 4069 ؟
> 
> من فکرکنم یکی از کارهایی که شما باید انجام بدی این که بری توی مودم  ADSL ت  و اگه IP ی SERVER  ت 192.168.1.3 هست اونو روی IP Valid ت که 88.11.11.201  روی پورت 4069  Forward کنی بعد دیگه نیاز نیست ادرس IP اونجوری بنویسی شما 88.11.11.201 رو میزنی مودمت میاد عملیات NAT رو انجام میده 
> 
> بعد فکرکنم این شکلی که شما اینترنت به یوزرات داری میدی اصلا حرفه ای نباشه اینترنت رو بیار پشت مودمت از اونجا به یوزرات دسترسی بده میتونی از  ISA استفاده کنی ولی به یک سرور قوی نیاز داری اون موقع


آقای خسروانجام : ببینید من یک مودم دارم که IP اون 192.168.1.1 و یک Server دارم که IP اون 192.168.1.3، server من این وظایف رو داره: DNS,Filesharing,Domain Controller, DHCP 
من حالا از بیرون میخوام ریموت کنم به server ام همین
حالا اون توضیحاتی رو که شما گفتید رو دقیقا نفهمیدم اگر ممکنه یکم به ما تازه کارا ساده تر توضیح بدید و یکم دقیقتر بگید چیکار باید بکنم، عذر خواهی می کنم درست متوجه نمیشم، امیدوارم بنده ی حقیر رو ببخشید
ممنون

----------


## joker

اين چيزي كه ميخواي بهش ميگن پورت فورواردينگ
توي تنظيمات تقريبا همه مودم هاي adsl وجود داره
اين لينك را ببين : http://portforward.com

شماي مياي پورت سرويس ريموت مثلا اينجا 4096 هست را توي مودم تعريف ميكني كه فوروارد بشه روي آي پي اينوليد داخلي كه 192.168.1.3 هست
حالا هركي زد
88.11.11.201
:
4096
مستقيم پكتها ميرن ميرسن به كامپيوتري كه پشت nat با اين آي پي تعريف كردي انگار كه مستقيم به خودش وصل شدي

----------


## hraeissi

> چگونه می توان Port یک دستگاه را در شبکه پیدا کرد ؟
> مثلا: 85.11.11.201:4069
> این شماره Port رو چطوری میشه پیدا کرد؟ کجا برم که نوشته باشه؟
> ممنون


با نرم افزار Port scaner

----------


## khosroanjam

سلام

ببین IP :88.11.11.201  ت  IP VALID  هست و گه هست که هیچی میری توی تنضیمات مودمت بسته به نوع مودم یه بخشی برای Forward کردن  PORT  هست یه بخش اون تو هست که مربوط به مودمه به اسمه Internal Port و External Port  توی بخش اینترنال باید شمار پورت سرورت و بزنی که فکز کنم دیفالتش 3389 (البته مطمن نیستم با بپرس ) توی بخش External شماره پورتی رو بزن که اون ISP که ازش IP Valid گرفتی بهت میگه خالیه میتونی ازشون بپرسی بعدم یه بخشم داره مربوط به IP که اونجا IP سرورت و بزن 

اگه باز سوالی بود که بلد بودم درخدمت هستم

----------

